# Fascia Stretching



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Been having a look round on this, everybody knows how to stretch the fascia

of the chest, ie lieing down with db's in hand, but what about other muscles??

ie quads, shoulders, biceps, tri's etc

Is it just pumping the blood into them and holding it for as long as you can, not exactly as good

as the db's with chest

Anyone got any good info or links to good info on this

:beer:

Reps for the best answers


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> Been having a look round on this, everybody knows how to stretch the fascia
> 
> of the chest, ie lieing down with db's in hand, but what about other muscles??
> 
> ...


Hope the below works when you try to open it, but it should give you some pointers....

http://www.intensemuscle.com/9527-extreme-stretches-courtesy-inhuman-one.html


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I've tried all the DC stretches a while back and only really felt the chest stretch to be beneficial to shape/growth to be honest. Everything else just felt like a normal stretch which may aid recovery or be used for injuries etc.

Could incorporate it into exercises tho such as preacher curls but holding the stretch at the bottom i feel may be beneficial if used consistantly over time.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

fst 7 style training is for this and for me pec dec is the perfect exercise for fst 7


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the FST-7 style of training is exactly for this purpose to stretch the muscle fascia from the inside.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks to all for the time to answer:thumbup1:

Regards FST, I already do this for chest and quads, am I right in thinking it stretches

the fascia because of the intense pump you get, ie blood fills the muscle to stretching point.

I remember a few years ago a gym owner and comp Bodybuilder telling me to always

tense the muscle worked after the last set for 30 seconds, I suppose this is in itself stretching the fascia?

When I was MA I had a leg/hip stretch machine which I used to wind up and it would

spread your legs stretching the hip flexors at the same time, I used to run for 30 mins

before getting on it, would this be any good to start up again, obviously the muscle

would only be warmed up and not worked to weight failure, I think I've answered

my own question here as the machine stretched the ligaments more than the muscle I think:confused1:

Thanks again guys


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm very dubious that fascia stretching can actually be accomplished, and that the claims made for it are credible.

It seems very doubtful that keeping a muscle pumped even for an extended period actually stretches the muscle capsule (fasces) physically permanently.

The slightly elastic capsule is attached to the muscle surface and will naturally contract with the muscle after exercise.

And stretching a muscle in length will only stretch its circumference and therefore increase its volume by a very small amount, and again not permanently.

It's more likely that the FST exercise regime is good at releasing the bio-chemicals that not only mediate muscle fibre hypertrophy but also concomitant enlargement of the fascia.

Can anyone provide convincing data from any physiologists, rather than bodybuilders' anecdotal belief, to change my mind?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well, filling the things with syntherol over a protracted period stretches it from the inside or do you doubt the self evident fact of that?


----------

